

Ask HN: Do you have spare domain names? - stevekemp

A recent post [1] reminded me that I have a couple of domains that I don&#x27;t use and which would be perfect for somebody else.<p>If you&#x27;d like to have either of the following two domains, and are willing to initiate a transfer process I&#x27;m happy to lose them for free:<p>* redirected.email<p>* transient.email<p>If there are other people with spare domains feel free to list them here.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8414597
======
jpetersonmn
rankedchoices.com Started making a ranked choice voting application(instant
runoff voting) but then got excited about another project and switched to
focusing on that. Might get back to it sometime, otherwise thought about
putting up basic page explaining the benefits of ranked choice voting, etc...

------
codegeek
dblyzer.com

I thought of some ideas on creating front end reporting/query editor for
databases but never got time. Feel free to ask me for this one.

~~~
mattl202
How would I acquire this from you?

~~~
codegeek
sorry jut saw this msg. check out my profile for contact details.

------
root3d
supernetizen.com ,

perfpirates.com

------
duartetb
ioshub.net

------
chandrew
dogemmo.com

